# complex od



## djmiyta (May 9, 2021)

another great pcb was hoping for more crunch and gain but havent tried stacking it either


----------



## music6000 (May 9, 2021)

Was hoping for a Picture!!!


----------



## Feral Feline (May 10, 2021)

For such a Complex OD, it sure has the simplest Build Report...


----------



## johanare (May 10, 2021)

The PCB is kind of busy but I’m happy, worked out great. No problems. 
Sounds phenomenal


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 10, 2021)

djmiyta said:


> another great pcb was hoping for more crunch and gain but havent tried stacking it either


If you want gain, then a Brown Betty or Thermionic might be more to your liking.


----------



## HamishR (May 12, 2021)

Four ICs, six knobs, LEDs galore and not enough crunch? What is Friedman thinking?? Ha! I only need one IC and four knobs to get all the crunch I need. 🦇


----------



## djmiyta (Sep 26, 2021)

djmiyta said:


> another great pcb was hoping for more crunch and gain but havent tried stacking it either


If you want gain, then a Brown Betty or Thermionic might be more to your liking. 



Brown Betty? Hmm I will check into that. Thanx . Ive already built my own Friedman Be-od might try the deluxe version Ya know ( this is to anyone who cares and off the subject but) Ive been messing with electronics for about 35 years etching drilling my own layouts as well as others, only until about 5 years ago did I start buying fabbed pcb's and I love PedalPCB's boards, love how all the layouts are uniform in design and better boards than I can etch at home plus the huge choice of boards is nice. Ive built 2 Tight Metal Pro's of my own any chance of a PedalPcb release? And since Brown Betty and Thermionic were suggestions any others? Ive already built 
Sanguine
Tyrian
Valhalla
Face Melter
Wonderdrive
Promethium
Incredible Machine
Ultisol
Bolide Distortion
m800 (cant get working yet)
Deofol OD
Nucleus OD
Pathogen
Soldat Distortion
Disarray
Complex OD
Bloodshot OD
Master Fuzz

thanks alot


----------



## music6000 (Sep 26, 2021)

djmiyta said:


> If you want gain, then a Brown Betty or Thermionic might be more to your liking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What seems to be the issue with the M800, the best MIAB!!!


----------



## djmiyta (Sep 26, 2021)

I agree. I'm getting no signal after biasing them up and like all my other builds its just a matter of time for me to find my mistake. I have several other projects and just have'nt given it time to for going over yet ,and will give it my best for it to not land in my " BOX OF MYSTERIOUS FAILURES" 
 thanks for asking I'll keep you in mind if I run into an issue after checking
 have you built the muffler ? I get signal thru but no effect pretty sure its my transistor? just throwing that out there


----------



## music6000 (Sep 26, 2021)

Muffler: So you get sound when On but it's till noisy in the background?.
Is there a sweet spot where the knob kills the sound?


----------



## djmiyta (Sep 26, 2021)

No no noise in background typical hiss just doesnt clamp down or gate at any point of the pot thinking again the 2n5485 I havent been able to source legit trans for that particular one I do have several others from the same order that I have in there now maybe theres a big variance in tolerances being an older trans might get lucky and 1 might work? not real sure but I couldn't find a sub for that transistor either at least a sub that's obtainable


----------

